# Compatibilité RAM MAC/PC



## romanex (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour a tous!

Est-t-il vrai que un module RAM provenant d'un PC, il est possible qu'il ne soit pas compatible avec un MAC ?

J'ai par exemple pris un module 512MB PC2100 d'un ordinateur DELL, et je l'ai mis sur un eMac  = 0 problèmes!

Mais beaucoup des revendeurs de RAM font des annonces style:



> 512MB PC133 133MHZ SDRAM
> 
> DIMM 168 PIN CL 3
> 
> Note: This module does not work on Apple Computers



et sur un autre:



> MICRON 512MB PC133 133MHZ SDRAM
> 
> DIMM 168 PIN CL 3
> 
> Works on all PC's and MAC's



Le deuxième il est bien sur plus cher... je pense que ce sont strictement les mêmes barrettes mais que les vendeurs en profite pour les acheteurs mac... et vous ?

Il y-a-t-il une raison technique pour laquelle un module "PC" ne sois pas compatible avec un "Mac " ???

Merci a tous!!


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2009)

Les Mac sont particulièrement sensibles à la qualité des modules de mémoire, je pense en particulièrement au temps de réponse, donc cela doit exclure certains fabricants exotiques peu soigneux sur leur process de fabrication pour faire baisser les coûts.
Mais effectivement techniquement à caractéristiques identiques ce sont les mêmes. A toi de prendre le risque d'acheter du "pas cher". :rateau:


----------



## ben206stras (11 Octobre 2009)

La qualité de fabrication joue.

Mais ce n'est pas tout, deux barrettes de RAM qui peuvent paraître identiques, mais de fabricant différents (qui auraient la même rigueur qualitative), ne le seront pas car certains composants ne seront pas les mêmes.

Donc, la compatibilité de barrettes PC n'est pas assurée avec un mac.

Il est à savoir aussi que sur les PC, toutes la barrettes ne sont pas compatibles non plus avec toutes les machines, cela dépend aussi du constructeur de la barrette et de l'assembleur de la machine (et donc de la carte mère choisie).


----------

